# Cuenta inicial distinta de 0 [74192]



## Leinhart (Oct 25, 2007)

Buenas otra vez. jeje.

Ya con un poquito de conocimiento extra desde la última vez que postié, me surgió otra duda que no me llegan ideas de como poder hacerle.

Mi duda es esta:
¿Cómo puedo hacer en un 74192, para que la cuenta, en lugar de iniciar en 0, inicie en 5, 6 o 7 por poner un ejemplo?

Alguien que me ilumine? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Cargas en las entradas de preset el dato, al activar load, este dato pasa al contador.


----------



## Leinhart (Oct 25, 2007)

no entendí :s

Soy muy principiante, me puedes ayudar con una explicación un poco para noobs please, o una imagen se agradeceria excesivamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Fijate en el diagrama de pines del 74192

Las Q son salidas, las data son entradas, si quieres que cuente a partir de un numero, tienes que mandar a las data el codigo BCD del numero, y en el momento que desees, mandas un pulso a la entrada load para que ese numero pase al contador.

Las data las conectas a +VCC o 0VCC segun corresponda al codigo BCD del numero deseado


----------



## Leinhart (Oct 25, 2007)

weeeh, ya funciono, muchísimas gracias por la información ;P

Disculpa la molestia tambien. siento como que esto fue muy muy basico.


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 8, 2008)

estoy usando estos contadores para hacerme un temporizador "reloj de cocina" y si entiendo el como hacer que empieze a contar desde un numero que no sea 0 lo que no me entra es que lo hace contar

o donde voy a conectar un 555 para que lo haga moverse de numero o que es lo que lo hace contar?

supongamos que quisiera que contara desde el 5 al 0 entonces tendria que meter en las Data la combinacion 0101 y luego mandar un 1 a Load para que cargue el valor de los Data pero y despues que lo hace contar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2008)

Fijate en el dibujo del integrado como se llaman las patas 4 y 5.

De acuerdo a la forma de ingresar el pulso del 555 en estas 2 patas el integrado cuenta ascendente o descendente (0, 1, 2, 3, 4,,,   o   5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0)


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 8, 2008)

a bien hoy mismo pongo en practica eso, entonces una vez cargada el numero deseado en Data solo es cuestion de hacer entrar la señal del 555 a ya sea Up o Down


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 9, 2008)

una actualizada ya pude hacer contar el 74192 de 9 a 0 lo que no se es como conectar las data segun leo aki dice que las conecte a +VCC o 0VCC pero tengo ke hacer que esas entradas sean  programables (osea que el usuario del reloj sea capaz de ingresar el numero que desee) estoy pensando hacer un contador manual que por medio de una pulsacion mande un 1 binario, una mas mandaria un 2 binario y asi sucesivamente hasta el 59 para segundos pero como hago esto en intentado armarme con dip switch o push buttons la forma de enviarle al 74192 la señal ya sea +Vcc o 0Vcc pero no me despliega el numero ni nada que podria estar haciendo mal 

o como es que tengo que enviarles la señal a las input para que las acepte y enseguida las cargue


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Sistema rustico: con un conmutador BCD rotativo y 4 resistencias.


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 9, 2008)

=O alguna otra opcion? por medio de un gal?

eh pensado hacer un contador manual en binario y enviar ese codigo binario a las entradas del contador se puede hacer eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Todo es posible, pero si haces un contador, debes agregarle un display (Al contador) para que el humano que carge el dato sepa cosa que carga, con el codificador esta viendo el valor.

Tambien podrias agregar un teclado e ingresar el dato por tecla, todo depende del grado de sofisticacion (Complicacion) que deseas.


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas Fogonazo. 

pero antes que nada creo que seria mejor que mencionara lo que quiero hacer en realidad

tengo encargado en la universidad un contador descendente (tipo reloj de esos para cocinar a los que les programas un tiempo X y suena una alarmita al termino de ese tiempo) desde 20 min hasta 0.

hasta ahora eh logrado hacer funcionar los 4 contadores (74192 con sus respectivos 7448) y los displays, puse ademas un boton de reset que manda todos los contadores a 0's 

lo que no eh podido lograr aun es:

1.-  el como meter el tiempo que yo quiera dentro de ese rango de 20 minutos (20:00 es como se desplega en los displays) eh leido unos 10 - 15 temas aqui en la pagina y no eh salido de mi duda.

solo eh leido que tengo que mandar la señal a las Input del 74192, pero eso hago por medio de dipswitch y no pasa nada (no me despliega el numero en los displays), lo que hago es encender el circuito con una señal activada en los dip y luego mandando un estado bajo a la pata Load del contador (cosa que no se como se hace yo solo desconecto esa pata y la conecto a tierra y luego a donde estaba "VCC") y despues conectando el timer 555 (hasta hace 4 min no sabia como hacer que la señal del timer no me afectara el conteo sino hasta que yo lo deseara https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/inhibir-pulsos-reloj-contador-6285/) 

2.- una vez que ya ingrese mi numero deseado ¿como lo cargo al contador? leyendo el Datasheet me menciona que tengo que poner en estado bajo la pata Load para que se carguen pero no encuentro como hacerlo. ¿Se puede hacer por medio de algun push button?

bueno en si tengo pensado que por medio de pulsadores (push button) ingrese el tiempo deseado (10:23, o 01:02 o asi un numero que yo kiera, esto tenia pensado hacerlo con un contador binario de 8 bits en GAL y despues mandar esa señal a los 74192 correspondientes pero imagino que se puede hacer directamente sobre el 74192 pero aun no se como) y que apartir de ahi empieze a contar y al final se detenga y suene una chicarra ,alarma o buzzer lo que sea mas simple.

y lo que quisiera ocupar pues serian  push button de preferencia, 1 para mover los minutos (decenas y unidades) y otro para los segundos (decenas y unidades) [por eso lo del contador de 8 bits que haria los incrementos manuales] pero si hay una forma mas facil aunke se usen mas push pues no hay problema.

ah! tambien otro boton para iniciar/pausar la cuenta (que este supongo es como se describe en el link que puse mas arriba)

alguna recomendacion?

en serio muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo ops: uno que es un poco Noob en esto  

Eduardo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Este esquema es parte de otra cosa pero es la misma idea, al presionar "reset" se carga el dato en el contador (Dato que se programa con los DS)

Lo que necesitas es algo parecido al temporizador de un orno a microondas.
Creo que debes empezar en forma elemental y luego ir agregando las partes complementarias.
Si piensas ingresar 4 valores, serian 16 DipSwitch (Demasiados), no seria funcional.


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 10, 2008)

excelente esa parte ya me kedo muy clara y funcionando en el contador.

ya tengo lista la forma de hacer el inicio del contador por medio de FF ahora lo que moviendo aqui y alla no eh podido lograr es:

1.- como el contador es programable y descendente como hacer que las decenas de segundo hagan 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0 y regrese al 5 (pude hacer eso pero en forma ascendente usando un And) pero como aparte el tiempo es programable como se le puede hacer para que la primera vez empieze desde el numero programado y en la segunda vuelta inicie en 5?

ya sabiendo hacer eso hare lo mismo con las decenas de minutos el cual solo es de 2 a 0 puesto que el maximo tiempo sera de 20 minutos


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 29, 2008)

Estoy haciendo un reloj de horas, minutos y segundos, hace un tiempo adjunte uno con cuenta de 00 a 11 o 23 para las horas, esta vez quiero que muestre la hora de 1 a 12.
Estuve revisando los mensajes al respecto del 74192, y probando con el circuit maker logre hacer la cuenta de 1 a 12, pero cuando llega a 12 y se resetea la carga a 1 llega con retraso, lo cual supongo pasará en el proto board, por tratarse de los dígitos de hora no creo que importe mucho, pero ya tengo el reloj montado en el proto y solo queda espacio para una compuerta (es de 3 pistas), y según lo que diseñé necesitaría mínimo 2, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con esto, ¿habrá alguna manera de iniciar la cuenta en 1 sin usar tantos componentes?
adjunto muestro el circuito en circuit maker


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 19, 2008)

Como nadie me respondio, y ya lo solucione, he aqui la respuesta:


----------



## l030307 (Ago 4, 2008)

SP_27, como funciona el pin PL del 74LS192? en las unidades de hora es en el unico que lo usas


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 5, 2008)

El pin MR (14) es el de reset, cuando su estado es "0", el contador aumenta un "1" binario por cada ciclo de reloj, cuando su estado es "1", lleva todas las salidas a "0" (Q1=Q2=Q3=Q4=0) y muestra un cero en el display.

Para hacer que la hora cambie de 12:59:59 a 01:00:00, necesito que el reset me de un 0001 en el segundo contador (1 en el segundo display), eso se implementa en las entradas (D0,D1,D2,D3), que solo funcionan con el pin PL.

El pin PL (11) es el de Load (carga), cuando su estado es "1", el contador simplemente cuenta, cuanto su estado es "0" carga el contador al valor mostrado por las entradas D3=D2=D1=0, D0=1 (0001).

Por la forma como esta conectado el circuito, cuando el primer contador me de un 0001 y el segundo contador me de un 0011 (13 en los displays), el pin PL cambia su estado a "0", realiza un *reinicio* 0000 en el primer contador y *carga* a 0001 en el segundo contador (01 en los displays) y como en el pin PL su estado vuelve a "1" el contador sigue contando; el cambio de 13 a 01 se hace tan rápido que apenas se logra percibir el 13.


----------



## l030307 (Ago 5, 2008)

Es verdad  si me hubiera fijado en que D0 del primer contador era el unico conectado a 5V a lo mejor lo hubiera descubierto, jaja, oye donde puedo encontrar un software para diseñar y simular circuitos, que sea gratis o ya sea barato, no lo usaria mucho por eso no necesito algo muy caro o lujoso.

Muchas gracias por tu aclaracion


----------



## kalamity89 (Ago 29, 2011)

y en lugar de dipswitch se podria usar un multiplexor y si es asi alguien seria tan amable de decirme como 

de antemano gracias


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fijate en el diagrama de pines del 74192
> 
> Las Q son salidas, las data son entradas, si quieres que cuente a partir de un numero, tienes que mandar a las data el codigo BCD del numero, y en el momento que desees, mandas un pulso a la entrada load para que ese numero pase al contador.
> 
> Las data las conectas a +VCC o 0VCC segun corresponda al codigo BCD del numero deseado


 Lo Que pasa querido amigo es que yo hice el montaje del circuito y empieza en 3 y no sigue marcandome mas numeros!!!! Ayudenme por favor!!


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sube una captura de imagen del circuito, así se puede encontrar el error, con solo decir lo que hace es difícil ayudarte, probablemente sea algo que pasaste por alto.


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 6, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 79163

este es el circuito del cual te estaba hablando amiga SP_27


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2012)

Amigo AmexBz, 1ro. debes añadir un antirebotes en el pulsador, pues sino ya sabes lo que ocurre.
2do. debes resetear o autoresetear el contador cada vez que es alimentado asi te asegura el valor 0 en sus salidas.
3ro. el terminal N4 o BI/RBo debe tener un estado logico definido 0 o 1.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 6, 2012)

prueba cambiando de sitio R1 y el pulsador


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola AmexBz

No estoy muy enterado de lo que pretendes hacer pues algunos de tus mensajes fueron a parar al área administrativa llamada moderación.

Sin embargo te diré:
Para que un contador llegue hasta X e inicie en Y debes detectar cuando llegue a X+1 y en ese instante restablecerlo a Y.
El contador que supuestamente estás utilizando es el 74192 el cual cuenta con sus entradas de programación: D0(15), D1(1), D2(10), y D3(9). Además cuenta con sus salidas: Q0(3), Q1(2), Q2(6) y Q3(7). 

Un ejemplo:
Queremos que cuente de 3(Y) a 9(X):
Las Entradas D’s Se Programas Así:
D0=1
D1=1
D2=0
D3=0

Y, por sus salidas Q detectamos cuando llegue a 9+1,
Q0=0
Q1=1
Q2=0
Q3=1

Por medio de su entrada de control PL(11)  pasamos a sus Q’s los datos en sus D’s con una transición negativa aplicada a esta entrada de control.

Así que cuando el contador llegue a 1010 debemos aplicar una transición negativa a su entrada PL.
Esto se logrará con una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas a donde conectamos las salidas Q que son 1’s cuando llega a 1010 y en la salida de nuestra NAND habrá un 0 que aplicaremos a la entrada PL del contador con lo que los datos en sus D’s pasarán a sus Q’s.

Sin embargo este contador NUNCA llega a 1010 pues es un contador por décadas, solo cuenta del 0 al 9.
Así que hay que detectar cuando llegue a 0000 y en ese instante restablecer a 3.
Lo puedes lograr con una compuerta OR de 4 entradas como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

Noto en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #24 que ese circuito está en el enlace que aparece sobre ella.

Nota:
En el 7447 el PIN 4 es entrada-salida.
*BI*/RBO *R*ipple *I*nput/*R*ipple *B*lanking *O*utput.
Sirve para cuando tienes barios Display’s y no quieres que se vean los ceros en los Display’s con las cifras más significativas.
En 204 si se verá el cero pero en 004 no se verán los ceros de la izquierda.

Espero haberte ayudado aunque sea un poco.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 6, 2012)

Gracias amigo, lo que no entiendo es como se conectan las salidas Q's a la compuerta NAND y luego al PL(11) Explicame un poquito mejor compañero, la verdad estoy en secundaria y no comprendo muy bien los idiomas tecnicos. Si me podrias explicar por medio de un diagrama te agradeceria mucho Mi Querido amigo


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola AmexBz Pero... no es una compuerta NAND sino una OR. Fíjate bien en la imagen que te adjunté. PL(11) quiere decir la entrada llamada PL que se localiza en el PIN 11.Fíjate en la imagen que te adjunté. En ella se ven los números de PIN y el nombre, abreviado, de la función de cada PIN. Además el número de identificación de cada *IC*(*C*ircuito *I*ntegrado).saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 6, 2012)

MrCarlos Gracias por corregirme en lo que escribi y si es una compuerta OR, pero no entiendo como hacer para que se reinicie cuando llegue a 8, me creeras ignorante, pero la verdad es que estoy en secundria y no entiendo muy bien. 

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola AmexBz

Es relativamente sencillo, solo tienes que saber y retener en tu cabeza como funcionan los contadores como el 74LS192 que creo es el que pretendes utilizar.
Las Q’s tienen un valor según su posición en el conjunto de BIT’s.

Q0 Quiere decir 2^0 Dos elevado a la potencia 0 que es igual a 1.
Q1 Quiere decir 2^1 Dos elevado a la potencia 1 que es igual a 2.
Q2 Quiere decir 2^2 Dos elevado a la potencia 2 que es igual a 4.
Q3 Quiere decir 2^3 Dos elevado a la potencia 3 que es igual a 8.

Entonces cuando las Q’s tengan estas salidas: 1000(Binario) será el número 8(Decimal).
Si reinicias el contador cuando llegue a 8 este 8 no se verá en el Display, así que es necesario reiniciar al número deseado + 1 lo cual nos da un 1001(Binario) 9(Decimal).

Ten en cuenta que los valores ciertos en las Q’s son cuando tienen un nivel alto(1).

NO DICES A CUANTO REINICIAR TU CONTADOR.
Así que vamos a suponer que lo quieres reiniciar a 0000.

Nota en el dibujo que te adjunté que el 74192 tiene una entrada *MR*(14) la cual quiere decir *M*aster *R*eset Por El PIN 14. haciendo cierta esta entrada de control el contador se restablece a 0000. Y es cierta cuando es nivel alto por no tener el pequeño circulo que aparece en la entrada PL(11).

Así que cuando llegue a 1001 necesitamos un 1 en su entrada MR para que se restablezca nuestro contador.
Qué compuerta cumple con el estatuto: hasta que todas sus entradas sean 1 su salida será 1 ??
Fácil, la compuerta AND.
Entonces hay que conectar una compuerta AND de 2 entradas donde estas irán a las Q’s que al momento de llegar a 9 son nivel 1 y la salida de esa compuerta se conecta a la entrada MR del contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 9, 2012)

Bien MrCarlos, es decir, las salidas de la 74192 2,3,6 y 7 la mando a una compuerta AND, y la salida resultante de esta la llevo hacia el MR(14) si me podrias corregir el circuito con la compuerta AND me serviria mucho. Te lo agradesco MrCarlos.


MrCarlos Este es el Circuito q*ue* estoy utilizando. Ver el archivo adjunto 40888

Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola AmexBz

El contador que aparece en ese enlace cuenta descendentemente.
Has cambiado de opinión ??

Realmente qué es lo que quieres que haga el contador ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 9, 2012)

Perdon MrCarlos la verdad es ascendente y necesito q*ue* cuente de 3 a 8. perdón por colocar el plano equivocado, no encontré como quitarlo, te agradecería si puede colocar un plano para montarlo q*ue* cuente de 3 a 8, gracias

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola AmexBz

En el mensaje #31 te expliqué como restablecerlo a 0 cuando llegue a 9. para que cuente de 0 a 8.
Para que cuente de 3 a 8 debes detectar cuando llegue a 9 y en ese instante programar el contador a 3.
Pero no mencionas que debe hacer después el contador:
Detenerse.
Seguir contando de 3 a 8.
Cambiar la dirección de conteo.

Para cuando llegue a 9 programarlo a 3 debes detectar cuando Q0=1 y Q3=1, estas Q’s las metes a las entradas de una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas y su salida la conectas al contador por PL(11).

Debes tambien conectar las entradas D’s como sigue:
D0(15) al Vcc
D1(1) al Vcc
D2(10) a Tierra
D3(9) a Tierra 

Inténtalo.

-Qué simulador utilizas para desarrollar tus proyectos ??-

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 10, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos, Voy a montarlo en la protoboard a ver si me sirve.
La verdad no utilizo simuladores, simplemente son planos que nos dan en el colegio y yo los busco.
te agradesco mucho, lo intentare a ver si me funciona, si lo logro te agradeceria mucho mi querido amigo, de todas la consultas que he relizado eres la mejor respuesta

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 11, 2012)

Buenos días.

 En el PDF adjunto está el diseño del contador 3 - 8
La cuenta empieza en 3, después de visualizar el 8 el contador regresa al 3 repitiédose el ciclo continuamente.
Si se desea que el contador haga algo distinto, solo hay plantearlo.

Sal U2


----------



## AmexBz (Sep 11, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos y  Miguelus , lo realice como me dijo Mrcarlos y me funciono, gracias de todas formas Miguelus necesitaba el plano electronico tambien, gracias por la ayuda de cada uno de ustedes, les agradesco inmensamente, si necesito algo mas se los estare avisando, gracias. 
Les debo Una.
Saludos.


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 9, 2012)

*H*ola Amigos, Soy yo de nuevo me gustaría que me ayudaran en un circuito, es que ahora me toca presentarlo en el programa proteus 7.7 y tengo que hacerlo que cuente de 1 a 6
  aquíles dejo el archivo del circuito. Saludos
Les agrade*z*co


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola AmexBz

Pero qué tiene que hacer cuando llegue al 6 ??
Detenerse ?? 
Contar cíclicamente del 1 al 6 ? ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas tardes AmexBz

Quizás sea esto lo que necesitas...

Sal U2


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 9, 2012)

MrCarlos Tengo q*ue* Hacer que Cuente Ciclicamente!!
miguelus amigo me sirve pero tiene q*ue* empezar de 1 hasta 6 en ciclo o periódicamente

Salu*dos*


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas noches AmexBz.

Así se las ponían a Felipe II.
La solución es fácil 

Sal U2


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias miguelus te agrade*ZC*o a ti y a los que me ayudaron!!
Hasta la Proxima

a prop*O*sito!! quisiera que chequearan mi video 




es un seguidor de linea, creado por unos compañeros y mi persona!!! Somos del grado 11 en *C*olombia!!
Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2012)

AmexBz dijo:


> MrCarlos Tengo q*ue* Hacer que Cuente Ciclicamente!!
> miguelus amigo me sirve pero tiene q*ue* empezar de 1 hasta 6 en ciclo o periódicamente
> 
> Salu*dos*





AmexBz dijo:


> Muchas gracias miguelus te agrade*ZC*o a ti y a los que me ayudaron!!
> Hasta la Proxima
> 
> a prop*O*sito!! quisiera que chequearan mi video
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 10, 2012)

AmexBz dijo:


> Muchas gracias miguelus te agrade*ZC*o a ti y a los que me ayudaron!!
> Hasta la Proxima
> 
> a prop*O*sito!! quisiera que chequearan mi video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2inZnw9B88&feature=g-upl
> ...



Buenos días AmexBz
 Un buen trabajo, te felicito  

Sal U2


----------



## gabopuma (Nov 12, 2012)

Saludos, tengo un problema necesito hacer un contador descendente de 9:59 a 0:00 y que no se reinicie hasta que de reset , también que al llegar a ceros, los 3 displays de 7 seg parpadeen intermitente mente.

Tengo el siguiente circuito usando tres 74192 pero no logro que las decenas inicien en 5, ni tampoco tengo idea de como hacer que prendan y apagen los 7 segmentos cuando la cuenta llegue a ceros y que así se quede hasta que se reinicie..

Espero puedan auxiliarme, adjunto simulación en Livewire


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola gabopuma

Ya se había dicho por aquí en un tema del simulador LiveWire que el 74LS192 no funciona correctamente.
Así que no esperes que ese simulador haga lo que tu quieres que haga.

Viendo tu circuito noto que le faltan algunas cosas por mejorar:
Las entradas LT(3) y BI(5) del 74LS47 Se deben conectar al Vcc si no se utilizan.
En la salida del 555 PIN 3 tienes una resistencia hacia el Vcc. como para dar más corriente al LED. Esto no funciona en LiveWire.
El PIN 5 de este mismo 555 debe tener un capacitor de 0.1uF para evitar oscilaciones erráticas,
Las entradas L’s de los 74LS192 deben conectarse a Vcc o a Gnd según convenga. Hay varias sin conexión.
Si la entrada UP(5) de los 74LS192 no se utilizan deben estar conectadas al Vcc.

Ahora bien: dices que quieres hacer un contador descendente de 9:59 a 0:00 y, que cuando llegue a 0:00 se detenga parpadeando los Display’s. 
Luego de presionar un botón reinicie en 9:59 y vuelva a hacer lo anterior.

Hay muchas cosas por hacer en el esquema que adjuntaste.
Si son 9 minutos 59 segundos, estilo reloj, entonces en los contadores de los segundos hay que detectar cuando lleguen a 00 restablecerlos a 59 y contar –1 en el contador de los minutos.

Cuando llegue a 0:00 interrumpir los pulsos del 555 para que se detenga el sistema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenos días gabopuma

Para simular únicamente dispongo de Proteus.
Te dejo un PDF con la simulación.

Es un contador que, en cuenta descencente, cuenta desde 9:59 hasta 0:00
Cuando llega a 0:00, la cuenta se detiene y los displays parpadean.
Para comenzar la cuenta hay que pulsar "Start".

Si lo necesitas puedo Postear el fichero en formato Proteus

Sal U2


----------



## gabopuma (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Carlos te agradezco tu pronta respuesta, si me falta bastante para mejorar trate de hacer el MOD6 en livewire y me saltaba estados iniciaba en cero pasaba a 5 bien, otras veces iniciaba en cero pasaba a 3?, voy a cambiar mi simulador.

Miguelus me has salvado voy a cambiar a proteus, si tienes a la mano el archivo pásamelo te lo voy a agradecer infinitamente.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenos días gabopuma

Ahora estoy en el "Curro", esta tarde, cuando llegue a casa, te envío el fichero de Proteus.

Ten en cuenta que en el esquema faltan las resistencias de limitación que van en serie con los segmentos de los Displays.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenos tardes gabopuma

Lo prometido es deuda.

Después de una agotadora jornada de trabajo , ya estoy, por fin, en casa 

Aquí tienes la simulación en Proteus.

P.D. si es para mejorar, se admiten críticas 

Sal U2


----------



## gabopuma (Nov 13, 2012)

Estimado Miguelus me has alegrado el día, era justo lo que necesitaba, le estoy picando al proteus vaya que es mejor que el Livewire, lo voy a armar en protoboard lo único que cambiare son los 7447 por 7448 ya que tengo 7-seg Catodo ya subiré una foto del contador armado y platicare detalles que se presenten.

Saludos y muchas gracias .


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola gabopuma

Notaste que las Cifras menos significativas cuentan en decimal ??
Esto es: *no* cuentan 59 segundos hasta cero y regresan a 59. Como en un reloj.
Si esas cifras son décimas del 9 entonces estaría bien pero no mencionas nada al respecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 13, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola gabopuma
> 
> Notaste que las Cifras menos significativas cuentan en decimal ??
> Esto es: *no* cuentan 59 segundos hasta cero y regresan a 59. Como en un reloj.
> ...



En efecto el contador está diseñado así, gabopuma no especifica otra cosa, en cualquier caso la reforma no tendría que plantear mayor problema.
Se admiten sugerencias. 

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola miguelus

gabopuma tiene la palabra pero hoy (15/Nov/2912) hace 2 dias que no responde.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gabopuma (Nov 21, 2012)

Que tal Mr Carlos, en efecto en la simulación me di cuenta, lo consulte con mi maestro el cual para mi mala suerte no me permitió implementar el contador con los tres integrados, lo que me pido fue que reemplazara el contador de las décimas por un un contador MOD 6 usando Flip flops JK, ademas de que tuvieran un registro para verificar que había llegado a ceros, disculpen haber dejado el tema al aire.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola gabopuma

Pues va ha ser un circuito completamente diferente.
Qué tanto llevas hecho de ese contador MOD 6 con Flip-Flip’s J-K ??
Y qué idea tienes del registro para verificar que Llegó a ceros ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 19, 2013)

Amigos soy yo de nuevo, llevo mas de un año si hacer circuitos electronicos, tengo que hacer el mismo circuito del año pasado que cuente de 1 - 6 pero con compuertas NAND 7400, les agradeceria lo antes posible, como todo colombiano dejo todo para ultimo :/


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola AmexBz

Quiere decir que hay que quitar el 555, 74LS192 y el 74LS47 y hacer todo eso con puras compuertas NAND ??
O a qué te refieres con: *tengo que hacer el mismo circuito del año pasado que cuente de 1 - 6 pero con compuertas NAND 7400*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 20, 2013)

Lo siento, no exprese bien, necesito hacer el mismo circuito con todo lo que tiene, solo que a la hora pasar al Pin 11 De Reset la combinacion se haga con una compuerta NAND 7400


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola AmexBz

Si el objetivo es el mismo, que cuente de 1 a 6, y reemplazar el 74LS12 Por el 74LS00 sería hacer un circuito como el que aparece en la imagen que te adjunto.

Ten en cuenta que el 74LS12 tiene 3 entradas mientras que el 74LS00 solo tiene 2.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AmexBz (Nov 20, 2013)

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos, si yo se que el 74LS12 tiene tres entradas, pero el ingeniero nos dijo que nos queria colocar a pensar mas y nos dijo que con una 74LS00, muchisimas gracias, lo hare y luego te comento


Te Agradesco De Antemano


----------



## SnArturo (Ago 3, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fijate en el diagrama de pines del 74192
> 
> Las Q son salidas, las data son entradas, si quieres que cuente a partir de un numero, tienes que mandar a las data el codigo BCD del numero, y en el momento que desees, mandas un pulso a la entrada load para que ese numero pase al contador.
> 
> Las data las conectas a +VCC o 0VCC segun corresponda al codigo BCD del numero deseado



hice eso y no me funciono, me puedes explicar mas detalladamente por favor, ademas quisiera que mi cuenta termine en 0 y ahi pare, luego de ahi reiniciarla. ¿Como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

SnArturo dijo:


> hice eso y no me funciono, me puedes explicar mas detalladamente por favor, ademas quisiera que mi cuenta termine en 0 y ahi pare, luego de ahi reiniciarla. ¿Como puedo hacerlo?



Te falta el pulso de "Carga" que envía el valor preset al contador.

Ver el archivo adjunto 132800​
Para lograr ¿ Que cosa es el circuito de la parte superior de la imagen ?


----------



## SnArturo (Ago 3, 2015)

El valor de carga seria LD, referido a gnd y vcc?
Si elimino la parte logica de arriba no me realiza el conteo (ojo soy medio novato en esto).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

SnArturo dijo:


> El valor de carga seria LD, referido a gnd y vcc?
> Si elimino la parte logica de arriba no me realiza el conteo (ojo soy medio novato en esto).



Mira este ejemplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 91487


----------



## lazaro815 (May 21, 2019)

como úedo programar una 74192 para que empiece a contar desde el 5 entonces tendria que meter en las Data la combinacion 0101, el problema recae en que el ultimo digito deberia de ser 1, este se carga en el pin 15 pero al momento de ponerlo el contador se queda estatico en 0, al cambiar el pin 15 a un 0 este comienza contar desde 4 y funciona normal


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 22, 2019)

Hola, sin esquema de lo que comentas es imposible opinar. Sube una imagen.


----------

